# Stonehaven Manor Sign



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I finished my haunt sign this season, and it certainly was a learning experience.










Check out my blog for a little more how-to info.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty We've used a plain old ordinary sharpened pencil to "carve" wood grain like that. Amazing how it can make foam board look like wood.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the design, are you going to paint this too, or is this the finished product?


----------



## EarthTree (Sep 24, 2013)

very nice...good work!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great look!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Paint it, hang it and call that puppy done! Looks great!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, according to the blog description, it's been painted gray. The original piece was pink foam board. I expect the lighting is just making it look like blue foam board.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That turned out really nice! Very nice wood graining.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks great! All the "learning experiences" is what makes the prop building so much fun! You did a great job!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> I like the design, are you going to paint this too, or is this the finished product?


Hey there.. sorry I didn't realize there were comments on this post. The sign is actually painted, as another commenter pointed out. I used a base coat of dark gray and a lighter drybrushed coat of light gray.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Great work! The wood grain looks awesome! How similar is the width of your hotwire foam tool to the tip of a soldering iron? It seems like the lines you got are pretty fine.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's pretty pro detail work man. I thought it was blue foam unfinished. Regardless, it looks bitchin


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool sign. I love the wood grain that you created. Really nice work!


----------

